# Websites for bathing suits



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2004)

www.richieswimwear.com (Thank you Californian for this website info) www.everythingbutwater.com www.victoriassecret.com www.cyberswim.com www.venuswimwear.com www.oldnavy.com www.gap.com


----------



## Californian (Apr 18, 2004)

Add these guys to the list! http://www.carabella.com/Swimwear.html






There's also a company called sunup sundown at http://www.sunupsundown.com/ (they have *SUPER* skimpy suits though) 






Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* www.richieswimwear.com (Thank you Californian for this website info)
www.everythingbutwater.com

www.victoriassecret.com

www.cyberswim.com

www.venuswimwear.com

www.oldnavy.com

www.gap.com


----------



## Californian (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok... I had to post this.. this guy won sunup sundown's bathing suit photo contest last year. Consider me "jolted" lol. Cough. Hack. Dale http://store1.yimg.com/I/sunupsundown_1790_1151465 Hi, my name is Dale. I'm 45 years old, divorced, and searching for the right woman. I live in Arkansas, which is not known for its liberal outlook on skimpy swimwear. That's one of the reasons I like this suit -- it jolts people out of their ruts a little bit. I'm known for trying to do that whenever possible. Anyone who wants to know more about me is invited to visit Dale


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 18, 2004)

Here is some more: www.alloy.com www.target.com www.jcrew.com www.ae.com www.bananarepublic.com


----------

